

Viking Age triggered by shortage of wives? - Alex3917
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26755692/

======
mtw
if this is true, then we will see soon Chineese men behaving like conquering
Vikings

:)

(ratio of men vs women is one of the highest in the world due to single child
policy)

~~~
wmf
No smiley needed; I've read serious predictions that China will invade
neighboring countries for water and women within a few decades.

~~~
netcan
Or for women & wine

~~~
omouse
Well if you're a Christian/Catholic, water = wine.

------
randomwalker
This is discussed in Jared Diamond's book "Collapse." (A good book, although
winding.) A skewed sex-ratio was definitely one of the factors, but it would
be foolish to say it was the only one. In fact, one of the theses of
"Collapse" is that it is almost always a combination of multiple factors that
leads to major changes in a society.

------
vaksel
women are usually the motivation for almost all the accomplishments a man has
ever achieved

~~~
helveticaman
I've heard this about scientists and criminals...both desist when they get
married. Not far-fetched.

~~~
stupiduser
Anecdotally, it wasn't true of Einstein.

------
brandnewlow
Well, that more or less explains a good bit of my startup motivation.

~~~
attack
No kidding.

------
eru
Viking women:

[http://deafjoke.tv/wp/wp-
content/uploads/2007/09/women-2007-...](http://deafjoke.tv/wp/wp-
content/uploads/2007/09/women-2007-08-07.gif)

